# Stories you told rookies



## mm505 (Apr 17, 2012)

Now, I'm sure we have told rookies some stories that made them look strangely at you.  Well, I told this one to a couple of them and they couldn't believe it:

One day, we got a call to Techwood Homes (a rather rough section of town) on a report of person down and we were responding without Fire as they were working a structure fire at the time.  Well, it was at the far end of our zone and took us a while to get there.  When we rolled up on the scene, we noticed it was a 7 story apartment building.

I got on the radio and asked dispatch "Do you have a floor and apartment number?"  She radioed back "Apartment 703 on the 7th floor".

Great, I thought.  Well, lets grab everything (stretcher, jump box, IV box, drug box, defib & O2) and head on up the elevator.  We get inside and notice the door to the elevator is broken off and it's half way down the shaft.  My partner and I look at each other and then to the stairwell.  I get on my portable and call back to dispatch and ask "Is Fire still not available?" and I get the same answer "No".

My partner and I put everything on the stretcher and hump it up 7 flights of stairs.  We open the door and notice that the closest apartment number is 755!  We are on the wrong side of the building, but we are able to make it all the way to the other side.

We get to apartment 703 and notice that the door is partially open, but the security chain is stopping the door from being open.  I look through the gap and can see a man laying on the floor.  I start yelling at him as well as banging on the partially open door, but he doesn't respond.  My partner gets on the radio and asks "Can you get PD here?  We can't get in the door!"  Radio comes back and says they have an ETA of 10 minutes!  Crikes!

I look at my partner and he looks at me and we agree the door has to be broken down to get to the patient.  He hits it once and about separates his shoulder in the process!  I hit it once and it jars my whole body.  After the both of us hitting it, the chain finally gives and we get in!

I run over to the patient who is lying there, he is very obese, open sores on his lips and drool out the side.  I very carefully take my finger and feel for a carotid pulse.  I get nothing.  He is not breathing as there is no chest rising.  I take a deep breath, bend down and speak into his ear and say:

"You going to die, sucker, cause we are leaving!"  

We call the code, pack up our equipment and make our way back down the stairs.


The looks in the eyes of the rookies is a priceless as a MasterCard moment!


----------



## Anjel (Apr 17, 2012)

wait...are these stories that we tell rookies just to freak them out?

Or things that really happened?

Because your story was about retarded.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Apr 17, 2012)

Yup, story of the headless premie baby and 23 week twins in completely intact amniotic sacs on a mountain road 2 hours from the closest hospital.  Usually stops most conversations and get my interns to read their books or go hide in the back of the truck once they realize this is for real and not 10 minute urban medicine


----------



## Arovetli (Apr 17, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> wait...are these stories that we tell rookies just to freak them out?
> 
> Or things that really happened?
> 
> Because your story was about retarded.



:rofl:


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 17, 2012)

I've posted them all here, check my history.


----------



## SoCal911 (Apr 18, 2012)

I checked your history, you're a dirty one... OH! You mean your post history? My bad..


----------



## Anthony7994 (Apr 22, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> wait...are these stories that we tell rookies just to freak them out?
> 
> Or things that really happened?
> 
> Because your story was about retarded.


 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## fast65 (Apr 22, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> wait...are these stories that we tell rookies just to freak them out?
> 
> Or things that really happened?
> 
> Because your story was about retarded.



Agreed, it makes the OP look like a moron.


----------



## johnrsemt (Apr 23, 2012)

One of our firehouses had a big empty grass lot behind it:  they used to tell rookies that it was where the chief would land in his helicopter.

  One day one of the guys brought in lighted paddles from the airport:  The captain sent the rookie out after dark to signal them they could land.  They said they didn't know for sure when they were coming,  just sometime soon.   He was out there for almost 3 hours with his arms out with those paddles wavering.


----------



## MochaRaf (Apr 23, 2012)

SoCal911 said:


> I checked your history, you're a dirty one... OH! You mean your post history? My bad..



:rofl:


----------



## Squad51 (Apr 25, 2012)

Every once in awhile we get a really, to be polite, gullible student.  I wait until we're out at the hospital and I'll start frantically going through one of our cabinets. I'll say "Oh no. Oh no!" The student asks "What's wrong?!"  I tell them "We don't have any fallopian tubes!  If we get out somewhere and we need those we are going to be screwed!"  Then I say, "I have to stay here in case we get a call.  Can you run up to L&D on the second floor and get some from them?"  They always say yeah sure no problem.  So then I tell them to find the charge nurse and specifically ask for a package of "fresh sterile fallopian tubes".  I make sure the student repeats it back to me to make sure they know they are asking for the right thing.  Gets them every time!


----------



## MochaRaf (Apr 25, 2012)

Squad51 said:


> Every once in awhile we get a really, to be polite, gullible student.  I wait until we're out at the hospital and I'll start frantically going through one of our cabinets. I'll say "Oh no. Oh no!" The student asks "What's wrong?!"  I tell them "We don't have any fallopian tubes!  If we get out somewhere and we need those we are going to be screwed!"  Then I say, "I have to stay here in case we get a call.  Can you run up to L&D on the second floor and get some from them?"  They always say yeah sure no problem.  So then I tell them to find the charge nurse and specifically ask for a package of "fresh sterile fallopian tubes".  I make sure the student repeats it back to me to make sure they know they are asking for the right thing.  Gets them every time!



As funny as that may sound, if you have students that are actually falling for that then you guys have bigger issues, lol...


----------



## Squad51 (Apr 25, 2012)

MochaRaf said:


> As funny as that may sound, if you have students that are actually falling for that then you guys have bigger issues, lol...



Oh I know!  I actually had a pregnant girl fall for it.  Wonder how she ended up prg? Hmm... Lol


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 25, 2012)

I told every rookie I met how we left the eleven blade behind in a house full of drunks and little kids when we helped deliver the baby. They always did a quick sweep to make sure we had our stuff after that.


----------

